# 1DX silent mode?



## charlesa (Jul 13, 2012)

Does the 1DX have a silent shutter shooting mode similar to that implemented on the 5D III? Well, not completely silent that is. Although if you want to use silent mode with a big spanking 1D body pointed at someone during street shooting, no amount of silent shooting will cover what you are doing pointing such a tank at someone IMHO!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, it does. Silent, it isn't - frankly, it's not even really quiet, although it's a little quieter than regular shooting.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, it does. Silent, it isn't - frankly, it's not even really quiet, although it's a little quieter than regular shooting.



Would you say the 5d3's silent mode is more silent in comparison to it's normal shooting sound than the 1DX's?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2012)

No idea, sorry - haven't used a 5DIII.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 13, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it does. Silent, it isn't - frankly, it's not even really quiet, although it's a little quieter than regular shooting.
> ...



I've read that the 1dx's silent mode is louder than the 5diii's; and if that's the case then it's not really silent, since I think the 5d's, while quieter than shooting in regular mode, is definitely not "silent"

-c


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 13, 2012)

pup73 said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I agree, it's not truly "silent" on the 5d3, but it IS a lot quieter in my experience. Enough so that you can be fairly unobtrusive and it's not likely someone will hear it from more than a couple of feet away if there's any sort of noise going on. Like, say, a wedding reception or at a picnic or something.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 13, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> pup73 said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



Agreed; definitely less obtrusive


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 16, 2012)

i posted a sound clip comparison of the 1Dmk3 shutter in silent and normal vs the 5Dmk3 in silent and normal a couple of weeks ago

here we go
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7478.msg137135#msg137135


----------



## SandyP (Jul 16, 2012)

The 5D3 with it's silent mode is really quite impressive, it's on for the entire wedding day. No one can hear it, no one pays much attention, less self conscious, a big help for shooting in many situations. Strange they'd make the 1DX have a louder shutter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2012)

SandyP said:


> Strange they'd make the 1DX have a louder shutter.



Possibly unavoidable in a shutter mechanism robust enough to shoot 12 fps and last 400K cycles.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> SandyP said:
> 
> 
> > Strange they'd make the 1DX have a louder shutter.
> ...



exactly this, the 1D shuters have always been considerably noisier than the lower models


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2012)

I think that Canon guarantees it to be quiter than a Cannon


----------



## AlbertaCanonShooter (Jul 18, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Would you say the 5d3's silent mode is more silent in comparison to it's normal shooting sound than the 1DX's?



I have both, the 5D MKIII's silent mode is VERY quiet, much more than the 1D X. 

The silent mode in the 1D X doesn't really change the sound - it just separates the mirror return from the mirror-up and shutter sounds. When you press the shutter release, you hear the 'flop' up the mirror going up followed by the shutter opening and closing - then the mirror drops back into place when you release the shutter button. by separating the two parts of the sound, it seems to be a bit less intrusive.

However, the silent shooting modes on the 5D MKIII is far quieter.


----------



## trowski (Jul 18, 2012)

I too was hoping the 1D X shutter would be as silent as the 5DIII's shutter in silent mode. Would be helpful when photographing wildlife. Perhaps it's a design trade-off though as Neuro said - a shutter built for speed and durability just can't be as quite as that of the 5DIII. A silent-continuous mode would be nice, but since it wouldn't be all that silent... maybe it doesn't matter anyway...


----------

